# Original radio advice



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

I have sold my GTO but have the original 6CD radio. I want to sell it but do not have the code. Not sure if it's worth me knocking myself out to get the code or just selling it as is.....any thoughts?

Grazie


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, I don't know....not really sure there's much of a market for them. At least there wasn't one about 5 years ago. I have an original one with the code. I removed it from the car in 2009 and put it up for sale with the code....twice with no takers. It still sits in a box on a shelf in the garage to this day.


----------



## Giacobazzi (Aug 22, 2012)

I got excited cause there's a guy on eBay and has some bids on his....up to $215! Although he has the code and I don't. I listed mine at $100 and no reserve. We'll see what happens.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'll have to watch that. Maybe I'll dust mine off and give it another try....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Giacobazzi said:


> I got excited cause there's a guy on eBay and has some bids on his....up to $215! Although he has the code and I don't. I listed mine at $100 and no reserve. We'll see what happens.


That radio will be worthless without the PIN. Getting the PIN is a simple process all you need is proof of ownership of the VIN. May be worth your while to visit a dealer with your owners registration an an ID.


----------



## tannerp (Mar 7, 2014)

I was trying to fix my radio but instead I broke the face plate.... Does any one on this thread have the factory radio nameplate up for grabs????/
It doesnt matter if you dont have the code I just need the faceplate which can easily be removed from the entire stereo I cracked the board on it while trying to remove it


----------



## Ultraworld (Mar 2, 2014)

The stereo system in my car was replaced 3 days after I bought the car new. It sounded awful.


----------

